# Ford 3000 Hydraulic stitching - draft mode lever



## dddinla (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a Diesel Ford 3000. The 3-point hitch is stitching and tough to raise. I have found that if I hold the draft position lever about a 1/4" down (towards) the draft position the 3PH is strong and easily and consistently lifts a 5 foot bushhog. As soon as a release the lever to the upwards position, the load will sometimes hold up but mostly drifts downward.

Any Ideas on the repair for this? Is it an adjustment with the draft position screw or do I need to enter the hydraulic system?

thanks,

DDDINLA.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello dddinla,

It's good to see new faces on the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. Welcome!

When you say the lift is "stitching", do you mean it is chattering? Or is it "hiccuping', going up, drifting down, and correcting back up?

If the lift drifts down once in the "up" position, your piston seals in the lift cylinder are leaking. This is fairly common, but the degree of leakage will determine how fast it drifts down. My lift will hold up a 1500 lb mower, but it does have a very slow downward drift. Corrects about once a minute.

I suspect that your cam follower pin is badly worn, and the cam may be badly worn as well. The cam and cam follower pin are vital to position control.

I have no idea why the lift works when you move the control 1/4". My guess is that you establish some communication with the draft control position. 

All of the above leads to pulling the lift cover and making repairs. The lift cover is heavy. You will need a strong helper or an engine hoist to pick it up.

You will also need a service manual or at a minimum an I&T shop manual to study before you start.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Big T,
I agree.
He needs to pull the top cover and replace his cam follower pin.


----------



## dddinla (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info and confirmation. This tractor is at my folks property the next state over so it will be a few weeks before I can get over to work on it again. You confirmed my belief that I need to open the hydraulic system. I was a little puzzled by the action on the draft lever. The 3ph lifts great when holding the lever a little forward and works fair when in the horizontal position. 

Thanks again for the reassurance and I will post my outcome in a few weeks after I get back over to work on it. 

Thanks,

Dddinla


----------



## dddinla (Dec 26, 2014)

I was finally able to get over and work on my 3000. The system needed a good flush, lots of sludge and I believe the suction filter was pretty fouled. Most of the o-rings were pretty hard and most likely not sealing well. 

The biggest thing I found was that the draft position lever was out of adjustment (about 50% off). Adjusted per the I&T manual. 

Flushed the system with some diesel to clean it out, changed the o-rings / gaskets, adjusted the draft position linkage, primed the hydraulic pump and it works great. 


Thanks for the advice, especially about getting an I&T manual. 

Dddinla


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting back your findings. Everyone learns from your feedback.


----------

